# Power Off not working

## LeSid

Hi!

Knoppix can do it, but I could not get it working on Gentoo: Power off upon shutdown. 

The motherboard is an Asus P2B.

What Information should I post?

Thanx!

LeSid

----------

## far0k

Have you got  ACPI on in the Power management part of the kernel?  This is needed for auto power off.

----------

## LeSid

Yes, it is enabled.

----------

## LeSid

...and it still does not work... :-( Any hints?

----------

## chris.c.hogan

Is ACPI compiled into the kernel, or as modules? If compiled as modules, you will have to load them via /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 or add coldplug to your runlevels.

----------

## LeSid

It is compiled into it. 

Is there any logfile I should post or anything?

----------

## lowtexx

I have the same problem. No power off at shutdown.

ACPI is compiled into the Kernel. I set acpi=force in GRUB config. When I start I get the message:

```

[rc-scripts] ACPI support has not been compiled into the kernel

```

but ACPI is enabled in kernelconfig:

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

And I can not see /proc/acpi/

Any ideas whats wrong?

----------

## Shazam

i've the same problem here, when i changed to kernel 2.6.xy to 2.6.15.

however, i can see /proc/acpi/

i don't want to switch back to an older kernel, since this one finally supports my network&sound card, and the overall stability is quite better,

then the ones before.

@lowtexx: does your board support acpi? otherwise you should try compiling apm instead of acpi.

----------

